# faster road speeds



## foreman (Nov 26, 2015)

Is there any way to get a little more top end speed out of the jd 15 speed powershift transmisions? We currently run 3 tractors all with power shift trannys and sitting on r38 rubber, going to r42s will give a little more speed but how much? We are covering longer distances between hay feilds and a newer, faster tractor just insnt on the horizon.

Just seeing whats out there, thanks


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine is slow and it has the biggest tires that will fit under the fenders. I don't like to run them WOT so i plod along at 18 mph.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I feel your pain... my 2wd 1594 Case tops out at 18mph screwed tight. Way too slow to drive any distance. So I made it fit our 12k tag trailer.. now it will go 65 no trouble LOL.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Those tractors are comfortable as hell. Sit back and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Since I purchased my JD 4255 it made many miles while being driven on road at WOT. It has over 11600 hrs on original pistons/liners. IMHO engine manufacturers put a governor on them for a reason so as they don't over speed. YMMV


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Used to help neighbor fill silo he had a pair of AC 190xt's .They would max out t 12mph , now that is slow .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

endrow said:


> Used to help neighbor fill silo he had a pair of AC 190xt's .They would max out t 12mph , now that is slow .


My 1600 Oliver only has the two speed in it so around 15 mph tops, may only be 14 mph, don't recall. It gets used on the tedder most of the time and I take it to the field the night before I plan on tedding.

Rest of the hay tractors have the three speeds in em, the Olivers do 18mph and my White 2-110'a do 19.

We have a MF8160 that tops out at 24.5, thats moving right along after driving the 1600.

Would the percent difference in circumference between 38's and 42's be the percent speed increase?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

JCB does 40mph
Love it
Honestly, 40 is too fast. 30 is plenty fast when pulling something


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Would the percent difference in circumference between 38's and 42's be the percent speed increase?


Yes.

20.8-42 would give another significant jump in speed. The better thing would be to change the gearing, if there was a faster gearing available. That would be a Deere guy question, and possibly a Euro option thing. I know my CIH tractors have several different gear options, and are pretty easy to change on the non creeper models. Cost isn't too bad either. They had 19, 25 and 31 gearing options.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

When my Dad was growing up they had two "D" John Deeres. They had the two speed transmission, and the ground speed, as per Dad, was damn slow, and slower yet.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That 7010 allis chalmers I bought is pretty slow on the road but after loosing steering on it a couple of times I’ve decided it’s plenty fast enough haha.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

One of the reasons I got rid of my Deere was the slow road speed between fields. One reason it didn't get replaced with another Deere was the road speeds available. Massey does 26mph, without the extended pricetag.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Dan_GA said:


> One of the reasons I got rid of my Deere was the slow road speed between fields. One reason it didn't get replaced with another Deere was the road speeds available. Massey does 26mph, without the extended pricetag.


My Massey 7720 does 32. Seems like I'm flying. But yet I still have people in cars flying by me..... I don't know about the without the extended price tag though. It seemed pretty extended to me.  Do the Deere's really not have a faster speed still? I never looked into them.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The Europeans get fast Deere’s I thought? Did they just alter the PS programming like NH did?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Teslan said:


> My Massey 7720 does 32. Seems like I'm flying. But yet I still have people in cars flying by me..... I don't know about the without the extended price tag though. It seemed pretty extended to me.  Do the Deere's really not have a faster speed still? I never looked into them.


They have road gear. my cousins 7200R has it and personally I'm happy at 18 mph. If your not towing anything it's not bad but for here with the narrow roads and wide equipment it's not worth it. He of course says otherwise.

7800's had 24 mph available with powershift and 8000 series were 21 mph so speed was available in the 90's on certain models.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> They have road gear. my cousins 7200R has it and personally I'm happy at 18 mph. If your not towing anything it's not bad but for here with the narrow roads and wide equipment it's not worth it. He of course says otherwise.
> 
> 7800's had 24 mph available with powershift and 8000 series were 21 mph so speed was available in the 90's on certain models.


Our 7810 could go about 20. Probably more, but I've never liked bumping up the RPMs to max just to go faster. Besides when hooked to my 3x3 baler it would get to bouncing over 14 mph. For some reason the MF 7720 doesn't get to bouncing and I go about 25-28 with the baler on it and it isn't pushing the engine RPM hardly at all. Maybe CVT transmissions are like that. We have fairly wide straight roads here without any trees to block views. Still crazy drivers though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Underinflated rears can also cause bouncing at higher speeds....especially so with radials that are less inflated to begin with.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've had to deal with several tractors that wanted to bounce at road speeds while towing a baler. Sometimes the tires are just crap, as in the case of the Goodyear L/S tires that two tractors had. The other had overinflated tires.


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

My JD 8335r with ivt and ils will go 32 down the road. I pull a krone 1290 high speed hdp with a Staheli west 6210 steamer. I’m dulled up all the way around and weighted heavy and go down the road at 32 mph at 1300rpm.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> I've had to deal with several tractors that wanted to bounce at road speeds while towing a baler. Sometimes the tires are just crap, as in the case of the Goodyear L/S tires that two tractors had. The other had overinflated tires.


Ive wondered if the bouncing was just a balance thing as with my JD 7810 the pto and drawbar were out further from the back wheels then the MF 7720 is. I think by about 4-6 inches. Maybe more maybe less. Never thought to measure, but I know it's true because of the adjustments that had to be made when hooking up the baler the first time to the 7720 and that the duals have hit the tool box on the baler when Turning and with the 7810 they never came close.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Underinflated rears can also cause bouncing at higher speeds....especially so with radials that are less inflated to begin with.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep, something we always fought on the one articulated White that we have spray tank on. Didn't do it when the duals were still on for burndown, but once the beans were taller we'd drop the duals then rotate the wheels out for a wider stance, would bounce horrible down the road, maybe 15-16 mph tops. We just jiggered the row units around on the Hinker so now we have tram lines for duals so we can leave em on year round.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

deerezilla said:


> My JD 8335r with ivt and ils will go 32 down the road. I pull a krone 1290 high speed hdp with a Staheli west 6210 steamer. I'm dulled up all the way around and weighted heavy and go down the road at 32 mph at 1300rpm.


Good grief, what does that train weigh with a full load of h20, twine & hay? Brakes on anything besides tractor?


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

Well yes the baler and steamer has breaks . The tractor is around 48,000 lbs steamer is 29,000 loaded with fuel and h2o and baler full of hay is 24,000 lbs. believe it or not it does not wag the dog even going fast in the fields does not cause bucking. 
It's still new to me I only had it for the last cut of last year. We are hopeful we made the right decision to go this route. Going from 2 balers to one to cut cost. Or should say labor or no labor to be had for help.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

deerezilla said:


> Well yes the baler and steamer has breaks . The tractor is around 48,000 lbs steamer is 29,000 loaded with fuel and h2o and baler full of hay is 24,000 lbs. believe it or not it does not wag the dog even going fast in the fields does not cause bucking.
> It's still new to me I only had it for the last cut of last year. We are hopeful we made the right decision to go this route. Going from 2 balers to one to cut cost. Or should say labor or no labor to be had for help.


I bet you will like baling alfalfa in the day time so much with that dew maker that you will buy another to bale even more. Then back to the labor problem you go.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

My JD 760A scraper with the 8 speed powershift gets down the road at 28mph and although sometimes I wish it would do a little more I get to thinking about a front tire blowout and my wishing stops.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

deerezilla said:


> Well yes the baler and steamer has breaks . The tractor is around 48,000 lbs steamer is 29,000 loaded with fuel and h2o and baler full of hay is 24,000 lbs. believe it or not it does not wag the dog even going fast in the fields does not cause bucking.
> It's still new to me I only had it for the last cut of last year. We are hopeful we made the right decision to go this route. Going from 2 balers to one to cut cost. Or should say labor or no labor to be had for help.


That is impressive. I would imagine the wider harvest window and quality gains will make it pay. The added complexity will shrink the pool of qualified operators a bit.

I have a neighbor who had the only steamer east of the Mississippi, at least that's what the hay and forage grower article said. I never got to see it in the field and don't know if he still has it. I can't quite figure how the 100k lbs would have worked in our topography.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> That is impressive. I would imagine the wider harvest window and quality gains will make it pay. The added complexity will shrink the pool of qualified operators a bit.
> 
> I have a neighbor who had the only steamer east of the Mississippi, at least that's what the hay and forage grower article said. I never got to see it in the field and don't know if he still has it. I can't quite figure how the 100k lbs would have worked in our topography.


Is it that hard to get enough moisture to bale alfalfa there to need one of those steamers?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Teslan said:


> Is it that hard to get enough moisture to bale alfalfa there to need one of those steamers?


Usually the issue is the leaves are too dry, the stems are too tough and it will rain in 3 hours.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Usually the issue is the leaves are too dry, the stems are too tough and it will rain in 3 hours.


Though the steamer can only help with one of those things.


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

That’s our problem some nights a little dew some other nights no dew. We still have to run and dairy quality hay goes down in value. I have lots of neighbors that have had steamers for a few years. Im just the only one with a krone and steamer. I would sell the ranch and work for Mc Donald’s before I would buy one piece from our Agco dealer it was so bad I had to buy the steamer in ut to have in krone colors. Since the Agco dealer only sells them in red and will not warranty the steamer on any other baler than his pos


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

SVFHAY said:


> Usually the issue is the leaves are too dry, the stems are too tough and it will rain in 3 hours.


No problem. Steamer in the front to keep the leaves on and a pickle juice system on the baler to keep the wet stems from burning the hay barn down. 



> Ive wondered if the bouncing was just a balance thing as with my JD 7810 the pto and drawbar were out further from the back wheels then the MF 7720 is. I think by about 4-6 inches. Maybe more maybe less. Never thought to measure, but I know it's true because of the adjustments that had to be made when hooking up the baler the first time to the 7720 and that the duals have hit the tool box on the baler when Turning and with the 7810 they never came close.


Very possible that the draw bar made a difference. The farther back the pin hole is, the more leverage i.e. weight transfer that the implement has on the tractor. Just not cool to have a heavy trailering implement like a baler on an extended drawbar.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Teslan said:


> My Massey 7720 does 32. Seems like I'm flying. But yet I still have people in cars flying by me..... I don't know about the without the extended price tag though. It seemed pretty extended to me.  Do the Deere's really not have a faster speed still? I never looked into them.


They do, but you're gonna pay for it. I couldn't get into a comparable Deere without an extra $20k+. You'd need to be in the R class Deere, though I think you can special order the higher M's with it, but again; you're gonna pay. Our Deere dealer isn't that great here either. Even when I owned Deere, I went 45 minutes away to another dealer.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan_GA said:


> They do, but you're gonna pay for it. I couldn't get into a comparable Deere without an extra $20k+. You'd need to be in the R class Deere, though I think you can special order the higher M's with it, but again; you're gonna pay. Our Deere dealer isn't that great here either. Even when I owned Deere, I went 45 minutes away to another dealer.


Must be your dealer.....here the MF dealer is a POS. That's the way it goes....some dealers much better than others....in service and in price.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> My Massey 7720 does 32. Seems like I'm flying. But yet I still have people in cars flying by me..... I don't know about the without the extended price tag though. It seemed pretty extended to me.  Do the Deere's really not have a faster speed still? I never looked into them.


I just put a deposit on a Massey 7495 IVT. It does 31-32 mph.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I just put a deposit on a Massey 7495 IVT. It does 31-32 mph.


Cool. You will like the IVT. When are you buying your big square baler for it?


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Vol said:


> Must be your dealer.....here the MF dealer is a POS. That's the way it goes....some dealers much better than others....in service and in price.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Right, I get that. Reason I'm so vocal against Deere is it seems they've all went to these chain dealers, and they just don't care anymore. My local dealer didn't seem to wanna talk to me unless I was willing to spend $120k, and the Deere dealer I like kept trying to push me to an E series. Even the E series was way overpriced comparing oranges to apples with the Massey. I do have an exceptional MF dealer, but AGCO has impressed the hell out of me with the service and product. AGCO factory rep set up my baler, was on location for baling at delivery to set it up specifically for my tractor, and is reachable on a personal cell if I need him. I wasn't expecting anywhere near what I got. I ended up with a 100hp 10k lb tractor and a 4x6 silage baler for less than Deere wanted for just the tractor, and it didn't compare apples to apples.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dan_GA said:


> Right, I get that. Reason I'm so vocal against Deere is it seems they've all went to these chain dealers, and they just don't care anymore. My local dealer didn't seem to wanna talk to me unless I was willing to spend $120k, and the Deere dealer I like kept trying to push me to an E series. Even the E series was way overpriced comparing oranges to apples with the Massey. I do have an exceptional MF dealer, but AGCO has impressed the hell out of me with the service and product. AGCO factory rep set up my baler, was on location for baling at delivery to set it up specifically for my tractor, and is reachable on a personal cell if I need him. I wasn't expecting anywhere near what I got. I ended up with a 100hp 10k lb tractor and a 4x6 silage baler for less than Deere wanted for just the tractor, and it didn't compare apples to apples.


I feel like that here too.
I was really impressed by the Massey tractor and the Agco baler. They are very aggressively going after my business and considerably cheaper. Better warranties, too.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> Cool. You will like the IVT. When are you buying your big square baler for it?


It's used. Well used.


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

I know Agco has a good baler but when your dealer has parts on hand for good customers and your not a good customers your sol we can order that for you. So yeah I have a chip on my shoulder about Agco equipment. I will put my place for sale before I ever buy into his bs dealership. In my area I just got a new krone 1290 high speed hdp cheaper than the 2270xd by like 23k


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

deerezilla said:


> I know Agco has a good baler but when your dealer has parts on hand for good customers and your not a good customers your sol we can order that for you. So yeah I have a chip on my shoulder about Agco equipment. I will put my place for sale before I ever buy into his bs dealership. In my area I just got a new krone 1290 high speed hdp cheaper than the 2270xd by like 23k


Same way here with the Deere dealers. All chain stores too, and act like you owe them your business. Hit or miss with any company I suppose, but as long as you're getting good service from one or the other, it's a good thing.


----------

